# Intermittently faulty DCX2496



## sfdoddsy (Oct 18, 2007)

I have a couple of DCX units and one of them has developed a fault. I'm trying to work out whether to get it fixed, or just buy another unit.

The problem is that when you switch it on, the screen just flickers without showing anything and a nasty 'clicking' comes out that matches the flickering.

If you power down the unit and let it rest a couple of days, sometimes it will work just fine.

Oddly enough, placing it in the fridge for a while and getting it nice and cold also gets it to work as normal.

It won't go nuts again until switched off and then back on again.

Any thoughts on what the issue might be?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Could be a cold solder joint. You might open it up and inspect all the connections - power off, of course.

brucek


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

It's most likely the ribbon cable.


----------



## ianfromnotts (Jun 9, 2007)

Just had my system powered down and at switch on the FBQ2496 showed a similar problem, the display kept flashing and their was a clicking like a relay switching. Opened the case up and all looks ok - all the cables are glued in place.

Any ideas ?


----------



## ianfromnotts (Jun 9, 2007)

Fingers crossed I think I have sorted this. 

I reloaded a blank set of filter settings via the midi cables to both left and right channels and it seams to have fixed the problem - great news

:R


----------

